
Belgian air force mechanic opens fire by mistake, blows up another F-16 - gscott
https://www.airforcetimes.com/news/your-air-force/2018/10/16/belgian-air-force-mechanic-opens-fire-by-mistake-blows-up-another-f-16/
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18211632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18211632)

